# Maintaining steady temp for long cooks



## master mason (Jan 9, 2013)

Ok got a question. I have read several different opinions about the  vents and maintaining a steady temperature throughout long cooks. Some have said control temp with the vent on the SFB and leave chimney vent all the way open, and some have said use both to control temp. Im cooking on an original OKJ but cant seem to get the long slow burn (having to check it more frequently than i would like).Should i be closing the chimney vent too? I am using mostly charcoal and i have tried starting with a small fire and adding as i go, and i have tried starting with a big pile of charcoal, and adding as i go. Am i doing something wrong or is that just the nature of the business? My food has been coming out great, just having to babysit smoker more than i would like. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## frosty (Jan 9, 2013)

MM, I own a smiliar set up.

You might consider searching on the Minion method in the search box at the top of the forum.  I try to use my home made charcoal basket to utilize a smaller hotter fire. 

Adding a water pan might also help minimize the temperature swings and add some thermal mass.

Typically, the vent is left fully open to prevent creosote build up on the walls and food caused by smoke lingering in the smoke chamber.  Nasty stuff.

Additionally there are controllers (PID), pit minders (Smoke Guru) and other items that might be of interest to you.  Some of us enjoy babysitting a smoker, but yes it gets old on a long smoke.

You can also obtain a remote thermometer (Maverick-732 or similar) which will help you get further away from the pit.

These are just some sugggestions, and the search above will be a big help, along with many other people's experience.

In any event, GOOD LUCK and welcome!


----------



## coacher72 (Jan 9, 2013)

Others will way in I'm sure that have more experience than me. But from my experience I use a charcoal basket to place my lump charcoal in. This way I can more effectively use the minion method. At the beginning I usually do not have to do any attending for about 2.5 to 3 hrs depending on the weather (temp., wind, etc.). After that I usually have to add a full chimney of lit charcoal once every 45 min to an hour until the desired IT is reached. I leave the chimney vent wide open during the whole process and regulate the temp. using the fire box vent. I use wood splits for smoke and I place those between the charcoal basket and the wall on the cook chamber side of the fire box. Doing that has allowed me to get and maintain a thin blue smoke. Each split usually last 4-5 hrs. Don't know if this helps but this is what I've experienced. I've never been able to get more than 3 hrs on the initial load of charcoal before I've had to start attending it more often.

The smoker I have is similar to the older Oklahoma Joe's. I cook with a Yoder wichita model.

Hope it helps.


----------



## coacher72 (Jan 9, 2013)

I was typing as Frosty posted so some of what I stated is redundant. I fall into that category of enjoying tending to the fire. Don't know why, but I just do.


----------



## flash (Jan 9, 2013)

...and instead of water, use Playbox sand. You will get higher and more consistent temps.


----------



## master mason (Jan 9, 2013)

I too enjoy tending the smoker depending on whats going on around the house and how many folks are hanging around visiting. I should have stated that i dont have a charcoal basket. I tried the minion method just placing the charcoal on the grate and then putting 10-15 lit briquettes on top. I think maybe with a basket it would work better, wasnt real impressed with the way i did it, seemed like it burnt up all the charcoal to quickly. Thanks for the info. Dont think im in as bad a shape as i first thought i was.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 9, 2013)

MAsterMason. Hello...

try this article and see if it helps. I've found that the greatest asset to BBQing is "Patience".

Sit back with a drink of choice,  a good conversation and quick snacks like ATB's and Candied Bacon...

Sitting by and tending the fire are a great deal of the pleasure of Smoking foods , as is the Comradity of Family and Friends.

But this is all IMHO. I love Parties and Entertaining.

Later, and...


----------



## rich- (Jan 10, 2013)

In reference to maintaining constant heat in a smoker, What do you members think of the idea of putting the old fashioned clay flower pot in the smoker above the heat source for a heat sink.

Many years ago, I knew of some campers and hunters using a clay flower pot over a propane burner in tents etc. while sitting around berfore going to bed for the night.

The idea was that the flower pot absorbed heat and radiated it out much like a heater would do.

I have never tried it in a smoker, Just a thought.

Rich


----------



## flash (Jan 11, 2013)

Rich- said:


> In reference to maintaining constant heat in a smoker, What do you members think of the idea of putting the old fashioned clay flower pot in the smoker above the heat source for a heat sink.
> 
> Many years ago, I knew of some campers and hunters using a clay flower pot over a propane burner in tents etc. while sitting around berfore going to bed for the night.
> 
> ...


Have a friend that actually made a smoker using large clay pots. Seemed it worked well for him.


----------

